# DEATH! To whoever caused my plants death!



## Gods Advocate (May 5, 2007)

Hey guys, check out these pics and let me know whats up. Heres some background


Lighting is done with 24/0 cfls. 10 total cfls in a rubbermaid container. humidity is kept at 40-50 and temp is 75 to 83. Watering is done with distilled water lightly in the am and in the pm. 

what could be causing them to curl like this? what can i do to stop it? they are 11 days old as of these pictures!


----------



## tango420 (May 5, 2007)

do you water when the soil is dry 2inches deep? have you used any nutes? 

also i had this problem if you leave distilled water out the pH drops to about 5.5 so make sure you use new distilled water and adjust the ph up a little if you dont.


----------



## Gods Advocate (May 5, 2007)

i water lightly twice a day just to keep the soil slightly damp. definitely NO NUTES. the distilled water that i have sits for about 4 or 5 days. ill buy a new gallon every 4 days or so. 

also, it should be known that i tried not watering for two days, and i believe that that killed three of my plants. they just shriveled up and died


----------



## noelk (May 5, 2007)

Check out the ph of the water,that is most probely the cause


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 5, 2007)

Too much water!!!


----------



## Firepower (May 5, 2007)

i was using the same pots you used and it was a pain in the *** for me to figure out when to water, those pots seem to **** the water from the soil, get some bigger and better pots so you wont have to worry about a second transplant, put those pots in it and make sure that you put enuff soil to completely cover the peat pot, once you do that u should only be watering every 2-3 days, i usually just put enought water till i see a little runoff from the bottom and then check it everyday with my finger in the soil, if the soil still feels a little cool and moist i know ill be watering the next day. ive actually let the soil dry out pretty much before and didnt kill my plants..  hope this helps..


----------



## Gods Advocate (May 5, 2007)

what ph does my soil need to be at?


----------



## Uk1 (May 6, 2007)

6.8-7.0


----------



## Professor bongwater (May 6, 2007)

I realize my opinion does not mean a whole lot. But here it is anyway! 
I would get them out of those peat pots ASAP... I have had nothing but bad luck with those drying out the soil way to fast. Especially with a lot of air movement. I would agree that they look a little on the soggy side. I would put them in at least 1/2 gallon pots to better control the moisture. So watering every few days would not be an issue. Two litter bottles have worked very well for me in the past. They will thank you for it. Other than that they are looking good. I love the short fat stems! Just the way God had intended them to be. With a LOT of TLC they will make you proud.
As for the pH, I aim for 6.3 give or take a few tenths.
GOOD LUCK!! I'll be watching them take shape...


----------



## Gods Advocate (May 6, 2007)

cool cool, ill have to change them immediately. i actually planted them in these plastic pots quite recently. ill have to post a picture. what ph is distilled water at usually?


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 6, 2007)

Over watering seems to be the problem. No plant in the world should need to be watered twice every day in a dirt grow.

If your dirt is actually drying out twice each day, then you're either giving them too little water when you do water, or it's way too hot of an environment.

Your container should be of sufficient size to allow you to water every third day or so.

Good luck man.


----------



## mrgreen (May 30, 2007)

i need some help also i have two plants that i need help knowing the sex on and one of my plants seem to have a red stem and i am wondering if that is a good thing or not also of the first six weeks of growth they were in the backyard but they where under a street light in the back they are moved now at about 8 weeks of growth they still look healthy but are mighty big for their age do you think the light had somthing to do with it


----------

